# Peachy nail polish?



## cottoncandy (Jan 16, 2006)

ive looked all over for a peachy nail polish that doesnt have a shimmery effect in it. id like it to be "matte" basically and also not sheer. any recs?


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 16, 2006)

o.p.i has alot of nice peachy colors and i heard that brand is really good. hth


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 17, 2006)

wow, they have one called cotton candy! i have to get that one just for the name lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.opi.com/Classics/Classics...ralSheer&amp;ID=32


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 17, 2006)

trish are they available in the uk? i have to try them on to buy, the colour is never the same in real life as on the screen.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 17, 2006)

try a company called creative, most very good nail salons use them for their products and i'm sure they have a good collection of colours.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree with the others. OPI is a great brand. So are you going to get Cotton Candy?


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 17, 2006)

lol you sould get it! and its called coney island to which is here in brooklyn new york!!!:icon_chee


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 17, 2006)

haha! well ill have to see how it is in real life if im gonna get it. i already have a light pink colour so i dont really need another one.


----------



## lollipop (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey CC. I have seen opi on ebay, so if you want you can get it there, i believe i had seen cottoncandy on ebay and I did think of you! :icon_wink


----------



## Becka (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm huge OPI fan !!! Love the stuff!!! Two of my favs are: Concerto in Copper and Suzi sells Sushi by the Seashore. Sorry, they're not peachy, that was off topic ... just wanted to share, the names crack me up ... I have so much fun at the OPI stands checking out all the names!! " )

If you're going to order a peach color from OPIs site and if you have any use for it, I'd recommend getting nail envy too. http://www.opi.com/nail_envy.asp

My nails have never been so healthy and quick growing since using nail envy either by itself or under OPI polish.


----------



## FrNail1057 (Jan 17, 2006)

You can't go wrong with O.P.I.!


----------



## pieced (Jan 21, 2006)

I love OPI nail polishes, and they have every colour in the prism. I have cotton candy at home, it's a nice natural pink nail colour, and it's very nice, and it stays on your nails without chipping for as long as 2 weeks...


----------

